# The artists guesthouse



## Mikeymutt (Jan 24, 2015)

visited this old guesthouse twice in the past and failed.this time it was third time lucky..a rather large property what i believe use to be a vicarage.but later converted into a guesthouse,there was lots of paintings in here.the upstairs floor was fairly rotten in places and felt it move under my foot at one point.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 24, 2015)

nice one really nice set


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 24, 2015)

Very poignant with the artwork and paints left behind. Another winner.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 24, 2015)

As always, stunning pix. Love the colour saturation - really suits the subject. Fascinating place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2015)

Often on here there's a report an pics about a find that is outstanding, this for me this is one of them, Many Thanks.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow nice set there. Great find.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2015)

Superb find so much to see and the cast fire insert downstairs is a classic,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 25, 2015)

Very impressive, love the shot with all the paintings on display.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice report some lovely shots of this place!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 25, 2015)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Nice report some lovely shots of this place!



Thanks out.and I wondered who set the pictures up like that


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 25, 2015)

Great find  Great set of pics there


----------



## skankypants (Jan 26, 2015)

Great to see this again...thanks for posting


----------



## darbians (Jan 27, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Wow nice set there. Great find.



Your welcome  for the latter.

Nice pics here. Good to see it again.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wonderful location and fab pic's too
It does look a little dangerous in parts, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 27, 2015)

The paintings scare me


----------

